# Chaos melta strike!!



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, as I don't yet have a copy of ia13, we have access to first turn deep strike with a dreadclaw. From what I have seen chosen have access to this as a dedicated transport. So l have been pondering what to put in it.
Now for shy of 400 points I was thinking 6 chosen with 5 meltas and champ with a combi and Draznicht upgrade. Then a warpsmith with a combi. That's 8 melta shots re-rolling 1s. Or 6 at one target and 2 at another. With a 2+ guy to take some flack.
Or for another 25 you could make them plasma. That's pretty bad ass 
What do you guys think? Worth the points or not?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Say goodbye to 400pts in exchange for killing maybe 260points of vehicles at best.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

True! But surely that would take out a riptide or knight, or even a lord of war! Plus its going to take a lot of fire away from the rest of your army on their subsequent turn. If they are waisting ap2 and 3 then thats fire not dedicated to ruining your day. Ready for the rest of your list to get in the mix turn 2. 
There is many ways of making your points back.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

thats an awful big gamble on actually being able to drop in on turn 1 especially against Eldar who will have an autuch or 2 ensuring you have negatives on your rolls to drop in or Imperial would use cortez with melta of their own to shoot your transport as it arrives & your stuck in the open........

But hey..... If thats how you want to try then go at it!!!
It will work against some opponants & will be spectacular but be prepared for it to blow up in your face too


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bring 5 Chosen with 4 Meltaguns. Still really expensive for what it does, but far more efficient (overkill = bad).

Chaos can't do an Alpha Strike with special weapons the way Marines can, purely because the Dreadclaw is so horrifically expensive and can't realistically deploy close enough for a Melta attack.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

DaisyDuke said:


> True! But surely that would take out a riptide or knight, or even a lord of war! Plus its going to take a lot of fire away from the rest of your army on their subsequent turn. If they are waisting ap2 and 3 then thats fire not dedicated to ruining your day. Ready for the rest of your list to get in the mix turn 2.
> There is many ways of making your points back.


Against such a target, it'll be bubble wrapped in 4+ Saves. You're not going to be making a dent in that.
@the_barwn - Drop Pod assault guarantees 1st turn delivery, no roll for reserves are made.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Just bring 5 Chosen with 4 Meltaguns. Still really expensive for what it does, but far more efficient (overkill = bad).


Nah, 5 Havocs with 4 melta.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Nah, 5 Havocs with 4 melta.


I forgot you could do that but yes, that would be a better choice if you can spare the Heavy Support slot. Chosen do have the advantage of being in a shitty slot rather than a really good one (CSM Heavy Support with IA13, as we're obviously okay using as we're talking about Dreadclaws, is *really good*).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah. Assuming we're playing Battle-Forged single CAD, or something.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You have a point k:

Maybe if you were totally Battle-Forged except you had full Heavy Support slots and you couldn't afford the extra Sorceror and Cultists, and so it was either Chosen or go Unbound, then you might want Chosen instead?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a dedicated transport for Chosen and CSM. I'd prefer using Havocs myself, but damn that would suck to miss out on a drake or something else.

*edit*

Oops that was already mentioned.


----------



## Bahkara (Dec 28, 2006)

You forget that it is an assault vehicle, hovers after landing and has the heat blast that is strength 6 ap5 on initial arrival. It also uses the space marine drop pod assault rules. My plan is 6 five man squads all with melta, combimelta. That's 1200 points. Lord with ckmbimelta and a heldrake. Rest is filled out with daemon bomb allies.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds fun, but even at China prices that's a costly list. I'd love to see you use it some day.


----------



## Bahkara (Dec 28, 2006)

I just want to see the look on a drop pod marine player's face when my drop pods start moving after they land.

I already have the boots. Just need the drop pods. I'll probably start working on it after I get my army ready for the Las Vegas Open.


----------



## Optimus (Dec 26, 2014)

You can put a unit of 5 Havocs with 4 Melta Guns in a Rhino. 

Or 6 Bikers, with Mark Of Nurgle (+1 T for Mark of Nurgle, +1 T for the Bike makes them T6) and you can give 2 of the bikes Melta Guns.


----------



## Robisagg (Aug 9, 2014)

venomlust said:


> Sounds fun, but even at China prices that's a costly list. I'd love to see you use it some day.


You could always do what I'm doing and convert up some loyalist pods









(not mine, found on google)

They're a bit shorter, but have roughly the same footprint. I haven't run into someone who has taken issue with this, and I don't foresee that happening.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I don't have this book, but is it possible to jam a bunch of nurgle marked terminators in it and laugh as they turn every AP2 weapon they have to try and kill them and ignore the rest of your army?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Robisagg said:


> You could always do what I'm doing and convert up some loyalist pods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I like it!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Awesome, I like it!


i can't see any spikes though, i bet it's a loyalist in a crappy disguise.
MOAR SPIKES!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If your using the unbound rules then you don't need terminators to melta something. Raptors/Chosen/Havoks. Sure getting in range is a problem, but given how you can have 20 melta's in a CSM army without crippling your army you really don't need alpha strike. Just remember that the big MC things like riptides, are more worried about sustained plasma fire then melta's


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I normally just do meltas in a rhino rush, Ten man CSM squad, mark of Nurgle with two meltas plus combi on the champion; still a fairly solid troops choice but much cheaper - plus less meltas is less overkill. Normally field two of these in a 1500pt game. Having said that I don't really face Lords of War. Also not really sure on how relevant troops are with unbound lists.


----------

